# fiberglass custom kick panels



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

anybody got a set they want to sell


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 13 2009, 10:43 AM~13873624
> *anybody got a set they want to sell
> *


Send me yours and I will make you a set! :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

is what I'm looking for


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2009, 11:02 AM~13873765
> *Send me yours and I will make you a set!  :biggrin:
> *


pm me a price to make a set


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 14 2009, 07:37 AM~13883431
> *pm me a price to make a set
> *


PM sent.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 13 2009, 02:36 PM~13874587
> *
> is what I'm looking for
> *


look good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Hit up ACC in cali they built these for me...


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Jun 11 2009, 05:40 PM~14164677
> *Hit up ACC in cali they built these for me...
> 
> 
> ...


You got pics of those installed?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Jun 11 2009, 06:40 PM~14164677
> *Hit up ACC in cali they built these for me...
> 
> 
> ...



thsese are nice. How much


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

go to this link it is were i got mine look good and easy 

kicker panels


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 17 2009, 10:28 AM~14217267
> *go to this link it is were i got mine look good and easy
> 
> kicker panels
> *


Those look good....but damn those prices are insanely high. Can make some yourself for 1/4 that price.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

ya the only reason i got these were because my dad bought them for bday and i dont think he know how to do fiberglass. But hey they are fast and easy


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 AM~14217609
> *ya the only reason i got these were because my dad bought them for bday and i dont think he know how to do fiberglass. But hey they are fast and easy
> *


Yeah it woudl definitley be nice not having to actually do the work. And looks really slick....but wow. Those prices are pretty steap IMO.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Jun 11 2009, 04:40 PM~14164677
> *Hit up ACC in cali they built these for me...
> 
> 
> ...


How much homie i live next door to that place I need some for my 64  .


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 11:02 AM~14217643
> *Yeah it woudl definitley be nice not having to actually do the work. And looks really slick....but wow. Those prices are pretty steap IMO.
> *



ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK??


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

This has been here since 2007. It is really fucking easy my friend.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316695


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 23 2009, 01:55 PM~14274410
> *ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479820


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Here my kickpanel getting done at Car Stereo Connection in Anaheim


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Not real hard to build yourself. I did it. All you need is some Pam cooking spray, tape, the OG panel, some fiberglass chop mat and resin/hardener and some time.










This is in my '67.


*this is all fiberglass w/ a functional OG vent*


----------



## Mhanson (Apr 22, 2013)

wanna make another set?


----------

